

Ask HN: How should I replace my dead Chumby? - VonGuard

Woke this morning to no alarm! My Chumby is dead, alas, alack! My main use of it was as a highly configurable alarm, and clock. I know that was a lame use of it, but for those tasks, it was truly head and shoulders above normal alarm clocks.<p>I guess the TL;DR is what type of device can replace my Chumby as a small, highly configurable, and simple alarm clock?
======
downrightmike
[http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2012/07/11/2012-android-
develop...](http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2012/07/11/2012-android-development-
kit/)

------
lsiebert
An original Motorola Droid, with dock? I see one on ebay for 35 bucks.

